# Stories of Past Ex Relationships



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Anyone have any stories of crazy and/or weird ex partners? My wife, mom, and me went out to eat last night and somehow this came up lol. It was all laughing and fun as my mom adores my wife of 14 years.

When I was 19, I fell head over heels for this 20 year old. She had a mustang, wore sexy dresses, and I was drowning in hormones to notice all the red flags. She could be happy and go lucky and later that day flipping out and crying over the most trivial nonsense. One night we get back to my mom's house as I was still living at home. It's winter and cold/flu season. She finishes a sucker and tried to put the stick from the sucker in my mouth 🤢🤢. I tell her to stop that, I don't want a nasty sucker stick in my mouth. She gets whiny as she keeps trying and I firmly say stop it! She then proceeds to talk about how we should get married and have a baby..... I don't remember much after, but she started crying and left. 

I didn't know that my mom heard everything 😨😨😨. She came into the living room and sat down. She said son, I was not spying and I am not trying to control you. But I want to warn you about her. If you get her pregnant, you will ruin your life for at least 18 years. I am telling you, that girl is off in the head and she is bat chit looney tunes crazy🤣🤣🤣. I will not come to your wedding! 😁

My wife is looking at me laughing while my mom tells the story. She said she has had weird relationships, but ain't nothing like that!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Anyone have any stories of crazy and/or weird ex partners? My wife, mom, and me went out to eat last night and somehow this came up lol. It was all laughing and fun as my mom adores my wife of 14 years.
> 
> When I was 19, I fell head over heels for this 20 year old. She had a mustang, wore sexy dresses, and I was drowning in hormones to notice all the red flags. She could be happy and go lucky and later that day flipping out and crying over the most trivial nonsense. One night we get back to my mom's house as I was still living at home. It's winter and cold/flu season. She finishes a sucker and tried to put the stick from the sucker in my mouth 🤢🤢. I tell her to stop that, I don't want a nasty sucker stick in my mouth. She gets whiny as she keeps trying and I firmly say stop it! She then proceeds to talk about how we should get married and have a baby..... I don't remember much after, but she started crying and left.
> 
> ...


Oh no. I’m not falling for this.
My walks down memory lane are filled with death traps.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

This feels like a trap... 🤣


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Since I've been with my wife since I was in 10th grade, I don't have a whole lot of in depth relationship stories from prior. The few girls I dated prior were all quite nice.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Since I've been with my wife since I was in 10th grade, I don't have a whole lot of in depth relationship stories from prior. The few girls I dated prior were all quite nice.


Oh look at you wandering in here with your perfect self Father BDNY  

Honestly, congrats. That’s not a common story nowadays.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I met my wife when I was thirteen in the 8th grade. My best friend at the time had taken her to the sock hop dance the year before. He kissed her on the cheek. I was glad she didn’t get pregnant.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Oh look at you wandering in here with your perfect self Father BDNY
> 
> Honestly, congrats. That’s not a common story nowadays.


If it makes you feel better I got stood up at the 6th grade dance, lol.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> If it makes you feel better I got stood up at the 6th grade dance, lol.


There we go now…. thats the kind of scandle I want to hear about!!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> If it makes you feel better I got stood up at the 6th grade dance, lol.


Tell us the story.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Tell us the story.


I bet she was a cake eater.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

No, I was the weird one. I was / am very shy with women / girls and extremely inhibited. I had the idea that women did not want me to approach them and I didn't. I never knowingly did anything that might be taken as flirting and never initiated a close or sexual relationship. Ever.

Before I began pursuing the lady who is my wife, I had one instance of what might be called a date with a lady acquaintance. A fully platonic date.

In a recent conversation I told my wife that she is the only woman I ever chased. She said it didn't seem like a chase as I was never assertive and seemed to be afraid to touch her. She is correct on both accounts; it was a low key, arms length, platonic chase. 

One big moment was when I invited her on an overnight date. It would involve sitting side by side in the tight cabin of a Triumph GT6+ for 20 some hours round trip. As usual, I never at any time touched her. For any reason.

I had reserved separate rooms for the night. A couple of days ago she verified my suspicion that I blew it. She was quite my opposite when it came to relationships, it seems. Which might lead to another story.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Tell us the story.


This is a pretty sad story 

I asked this cute girl in my class to the 6th grade dance. I thought we were friends, having talked nearly every day for the better part of the school year. She said yes and we arranged to meet outside the school. I got all dressed up and waited for her. Even had a flower for her. 20-30 minutes after the dance started I was still waiting. She showed up with some other guy a couple grades older and basically made fun of me. My little 12 year old heart was broken. I never went in to the dance and walked home.

The dance was right at the end of the school year. She must have moved after that since I never saw her again.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> This is a pretty sad story
> 
> I asked this cute girl in my class to the 6th grade dance. I thought we were friends, having talked nearly every day for the better part of the school year. She said yes and we arranged to meet outside the school. I got all dressed up and waited for her. Even had a flower for her. 20-30 minutes after the dance started I was still waiting. She showed up with some other guy a couple grades older and basically made fun of me. My little 12 year old heart was broken. I never went in to the dance and walked home.
> 
> The dance was right at the end of the school year. She must have moved after that since I never saw her again.


Oh man, that was kinda real. Ouch.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Oh man, that was kinda real. Ouch.


I'm over it, except for the part where I hate all women, lol J/K 😂

It was a really ****ty thing to do. Kids can be really cruel. Probably karma for some of the crappy things I did. It was a pretty harsh environment where I grew up. I moved on and dated a cuter and smarter girl in 7th grade, lol. What is mind blowing is it was only 4 years later that I met my future wife.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> This is a pretty sad story
> 
> I asked this cute girl in my class to the 6th grade dance. I thought we were friends, having talked nearly every day for the better part of the school year. She said yes and we arranged to meet outside the school. I got all dressed up and waited for her. Even had a flower for her. 20-30 minutes after the dance started I was still waiting. She showed up with some other guy a couple grades older and basically made fun of me. My little 12 year old heart was broken. I never went in to the dance and walked home.
> 
> The dance was right at the end of the school year. She must have moved after that since I never saw her again.


A 12 yr old b!tch!! Started young.....


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> This is a pretty sad story
> 
> I asked this cute girl in my class to the 6th grade dance. I thought we were friends, having talked nearly every day for the better part of the school year. She said yes and we arranged to meet outside the school. I got all dressed up and waited for her. Even had a flower for her. 20-30 minutes after the dance started I was still waiting. She showed up with some other guy a couple grades older and basically made fun of me. My little 12 year old heart was broken. I never went in to the dance and walked home.
> 
> The dance was right at the end of the school year. She must have moved after that since I never saw her again.


This is a very sad story. What a bad person. You’re better off, she didn’t deserve you. I bet that older boy told all his friends they went all the way and ruined her reputation and that’s why she moved. I’m going to choose to believe that’s what happened.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


ThatDarnGuy! said:



Anyone have any stories of crazy and/or weird ex partners? My wife, mom, and me went out to eat last night and somehow this came up lol. It was all laughing and fun as my mom adores my wife of 14 years.

Click to expand...

*You mean like the freak European who continually pursued me, pretending to be divorcing when in _reality_ he was actively married? He sure didn't like it when I found out the truth - and told his wife *everything.* No sir, he did not.

Or perhaps the alcoholic who managed to hide his alcoholism for a few months before I caught on? LOL...he always preferred to text or email than to call. One Tuesday night I called instead and he was slurring his words, and I asked him if he was drunk? I mean, who the hell gets drunk on a Tuesday night with work the next day, and they're all alone? He gave me a lame excuse but I let it go. A couple of weeks later, the same thing happened when I called on a Wednesday night - he was drunk as a skunk on a work night. I dumped his sorry drunken ass, but I'll give him credit - he got away with it for about 3 months or so.

Or maybe you mean the misfit who liked to cross-dress in women's lingerie and stretched out some of my best lingerie one day when I was at work? 😠

Or the vengeful lunatic who was so angry at his noisy upstairs neighbors that he fashioned a "chicken bomb" - an empty paint can from Home Cheapo that he put raw chicken and milk in, then left out in the hot sun for 7 days to 'cure.' He put the lid on, drilled a small hole in the lid, put a rubber hose in that hole and affixed the other end of the hose to some kind of fish filter motor. He also affixed an exhaust hose to the motor, and he took it into his coat closet where you could see a small part of the underside of the upstairs neighbor's stairs. He set it on the top shelf and covered it with a blanket, and squeezed the "exhaust" hose into a crack in their stairs, and turned it on - and just let it run 24/7. This little motor was very quiet, and it continually pushed out little puffs of that horrid stench right into their apartment. There was virtually *no* smell in the lunatic's closet, and he had it hidden so well that you couldn't see it OR hear it.

Those folks were experiencing a world of pain with that constant stink. They even called the Board of Health and some people came out but couldn't figure out what could be causing the smell. They even came to the lunatic's door and asked if they could look in his coat closet since the odor "seems to be coming from their stairs which is right above your coat closet." He let them look in his closet and they weren't able to find anything because it was so well hidden but they weren't looking for chicken bombs anyway - I think they were looking for dead animals causing that smell. I think he kept the chicken bomb going for another 3 weeks before finally stopping it. I didn't stick around too long at _*The House of Crazy*_ - I can only imagine what other crazy stunts he would eventually pull. 😂😂😂

And of course, there was the degenerate I caught cheating on me, and the MORON actually suggested we go to Vegas and elope - the idiot thought he was SUCH a damned prize that I'd just drop my anger at him and _jump_ at the chance to marry him and get him all to myself. I suggested a trip for him as well - right out my front door.

I could go on and on with the Loser Parade (good Lord, that makes ME the common denominator!!), and maybe one day I'll add more losers to my story. 🤣🤣


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

The one that comes to mind for me is a girl I went out with one time. Picked up real quick that she wasn't playing with a full deck of cards. Fast forward a week later and I was on a date with another girl and guess who happens to show up? She would NOT leave. Hovered over our table. Finally went outside with her to try to reason with her and she looks me in the eyes and says, "I could have you killed". And she wasn't joking. Went back inside and got my date and left. This whacko stalked me for a month. Calling my work, somehow she got my parents phone #, and countless other crazy things. Finally she got the message that I wasn't her soul mate🤣


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


BigDaddyNY said:



The dance was right at the end of the school year. She must have moved after that since I never saw her again.

Click to expand...

*Maybe she ran off to Vegas with the cheating ex-boyfriend who I wrote about in my post. 🤣


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I could go on and on with the Loser Parade (*good Lord, that makes ME the common denominator!!*), and maybe one day I'll add more losers to my story. 🤣🤣


I was about to say, do you see a pattern here? lol


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I had a fwb relationship with a Japanese woman for around a year. She was in NY studying ceramics and I met her in a coffee shop the first week she arrived. I traveled a lot but I would call her what I was home and she was always available. 
The sex was off the charts but she was definitely a little crazy. One Saturday I flew into JFK and texted her immediately to see if she was around. Almost as soon as I got to my apartment a motorcycle courier arrived with an envelope. In the envelope was a key to her place and a lot of very short hairs…….
One Sunday night I was getting ready to leave and she said “this is goodbye Andy, I’m going home tomorrow”. I was surprised and asked her was she coming back and she said no. Then she told me she was getting married the following Saturday! 
I was disappointed not to be invited to the wedding lol.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

sideways said:


> The one that comes to mind for me is a girl I went out with one time. Picked up real quick that she wasn't playing with a full deck of cards. Fast forward a week later and I was on a date with another girl and guess who happens to show up? She would NOT leave. Hovered over our table. Finally went outside with her to try to reason with her and she looks me in the eyes and says, "I could have you killed". And she wasn't joking. Went back inside and got my date and left. This whacko stalked me for a month. Calling my work, somehow she got my parents phone #, and countless other crazy things. Finally she got the message that I wasn't her soul mate🤣


That sounds like my EX sister in law after the marriage began going South.

That would be the sister in law that set me up with a surprise blind hook up with her work mate two days after I became sexually active. I think she was trying to be the first to get to me. My wife says the sister in law would have done me herself if she could have gotten away with it.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> You mean like the freak European who continually pursued me, pretending to be divorcing when in _reality_ he was actively married? He sure didn't like it when I found out the truth - and told his wife *everything.* No sir, he did not.
> 
> Or perhaps the alcoholic who managed to hide his alcoholism for a few months before I caught on? LOL...he always preferred to text or email than to call. One Tuesday night I called instead and he was slurring his words, and I asked him if he was drunk? I mean, who the hell gets drunk on a Tuesday night with work the next day, and they're all alone? He gave me a lame excuse but I let it go. A couple of weeks later, the same thing happened when I called on a Wednesday night - he was drunk as a skunk on a work night. I dumped his sorry drunken ass, but I'll give him credit - he got away with it for about 3 months or so.
> 
> ...


I will say, the chicken bomb thing was pretty funny (as long as you are not the upstairs neighbors!!!!)


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

jlg07 said:


> I will say, the chicken bomb thing was pretty funny (as long as you are not the upstairs neighbors!!!!)


Did it stop their noise though? 🧐


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

BigDaddyNY said:


> She said yes and we arranged to meet outside the school. I got all dressed up and waited for her. Even had a flower for her. 20-30 minutes after the dance started I was still waiting. She showed up with some other guy a couple grades older and basically made fun of me. My little 12 year old heart was broken. I never went in to the dance and walked home.


Nawww ☹ … that learning ground of school can be brutal heheh.

Not as sad as your story but it reminded me when there was a dance in high school. I had developed rapport (outside of school and through common interest in music) with a guy in the year above me. He had come over a few times, and we’d listened to records together, discussed music, had a laugh. I crushed on him and wasn’t sure if he felt the same way. My friends thought he did and were sure that he’d ask me to the dance. A bit of time passed, he hadn’t asked me, and so I nervously decided that I’d ask him at school. He looked a bit surprised and ‘down’ when I did, and told me that he wished that I’d asked him sooner as another girl in his year had asked him that morning and he’d agreed to go with her. I remember we both stood looking a bit bummed. And yet I also recall thinking WTF. If he’d wanted us to go together, why hadn’t he asked me? Then I felt agitated that he’d put it back on me that I ought to have asked him sooner. Later that day, a guy in my year who I barely knew and wasn’t attracted to asked me to the dance. I declined and told him I wasn’t going with a date and instead just going with my bestie. The girl that my crush went to the dance with was stunning. At the dance, he sort of left her to the side and tried to spend time with me instead. I thought that was poor form and didn’t engage much with him. Needless to say, my ‘crush’ feelings completely dissipated after that. He had plenty of girls around him, and I then just viewed him as a goofy buddy.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

heartsbeating said:


> *Did it stop their noise though? 🧐*



LOL No, it did NOT!! 🤣


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> LOL No, it did NOT!! 🤣


No real surprise there! Whew, you have met some _interesting_ men.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Speaking of mothers bringing stuff up, I did have a recent conversation with mine whereby one particular guy came up. Back then, when I was 17, my mother and I had had a huge argument (can't remember what it was about) and I'd had enough; wanted to move out. We kept explosively butting heads. I'd shared this with my guy-friend who was a couple years older, and didn't date but did share some flirtation with, and he suggested that we get a place together as roomies. Upon learning that's what I planned to do, my mother hit the roof again. Anyway, him and I didn't end up moving in together. However, interestingly to me, she doesn't really remember us arguing and instead remembers the girls my guy-friend dated and certain scenarios that led her to say, 'He was just after sex' and that was the main reason she was opposed to me moving in with him. She also recalled a few months later when I had a party and she was looking for me. I was showing him something in my room (completely innocently from my perspective) yet he made his move and I welcomed it. My bedroom door was open, and she walked by to see him on top of me; just making out, not sex. She still laughs about this as she said, 'I've still never seen anybody move so quickly' as he jumped up with lightening speed. I don't know if she remembers this, as I didn't want to bring it up, but I recall straight afterwards as I walked out of my room and to join the party again, she chuckled and quietly said to me, 'Just be sure to use protection'. At the time I was  ...particularly as she has described herself as a prude. Him and I remained just friends. Granted, there was more to that night that occurred before my interaction with him. Nobody needs to know about that though; aside from TAM, of course.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

My mother had an irrational hate for longhairs late 60s, early 70s, so that was obviously a problem. Met this guy in a Cream cover band when I was still in high school and he was very respectful, plus he had a Charger RT, so I mean.... Went to an outdoor woods music fest with him some way without my mom knowing. But he would call the house, and he was always on the other end of the line telling me what it was like to do LSD, so she'd hear the one-sided conversation. When he finally did come to pick me up in person, she hit the ceiling and banned me from seeing him. 

Anyway, she didn't approve of him, but he was much safer than the one she did approve of who I met next. I met him some way out by the lake. When I met him, he did have long hair and we were smoking pot. He had an, I think 56 Chevy, which that was an "old" car at the time because cars didn't last long then. We would go park in the field and make out, but by the time we actually did that or went anywhere, he had cut his hair, so my mom thought he was a real prize when she saw him. He took me to see Hendrix 20 miles away and his old car broke down in the middle of nowhere on the way home and he had to try to fix it in the dark and so it was VERY late when he brought me home. I told my mom his car broke down, but didn't actually expect her to buy it. Hell, I wasn't even sure I bought it. And then once he dropped me off, I went to bed, my mom went to bed, but in the morning, he's out on the porch asleep!! 

But my mom did not ban me from seeing him. Him, she liked because he was not a longhair.

Then I slowly found out more about him. Like one time making out, he already had a hickey, so he told me his girlfriend did that. OK. Then on the heels of that, he mentions a wife......So then I didn't make a thing about it, but I think he and I both knew that there would be the last date. Wow. 

I didn't tell my mother about it at the time, but I was kind of dying to. So years later, I told her. She didn't have much to say. By then I was out on my own and she had given up griping about the longhairs and actually got better about it to some degree.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Here's something I've had happen twice so it makes me wonder if there is something about me I should be concerned with. 
When I was about 22-23 I met a gal at drunken barn dance/halloween costume party. I was never a big drinker and don't drink at all anymore, but I was hit'n it hard that night and somehow ended mashing face with this gal dressed as a court jester. At some point in the night, people were kind of pairing up and the lights got turned off. We were in the dark making out like we were gonna die young and although we never had actual PIV or what could be classified as sex, we did about everything two people could do fully dressed with roman hands and russian fingers. 

We made out until the sky was starting to glow in the east and as it turned out, the reason the lights got turned off was everyone else had left. Anyway, despite having our tongues down each others throat most of the night, we did intermittantly have some deep conversations (for a couple of drunks) and decided we would get together again and legit date. 

We did get together and we did end up dating and having a pretty dang good relationship for a couple years. She was several years older than me and at 22/23 I thought that made me pretty cool. 

It was cool until she was pushing upper 20s and wanting to be married and starting a family by 30. I was being honest that I wasn't at that point yet and couldn't guarantee I ever would be. Things were starting to unravel a bit and cracks were forming in the foundations of our relationship but we were still involved with each other. 

I got activated for active duty and was gone about 9 months and when I came back I was basically homeless and trying to get back into my old job and ended up staying at her place and "paying rent" shall we say, until I could get my own place. 

One night she didn't come home until about 4 in the morning and reeked of beer and smoke (she didn't smoke) the next day she said she had gone out with some friends after work. 

Next night, same thing. Night after that, same thing. Next night, same. and so on. within a week she wasn't coming home at all and would say she had stayed at one of the girlfriend's house. 

I was starting to smell a rat. A smokey, beer smelling rat at that. I outright asked if she was seeing someone or met some dude or something. She swore she was just going out with the girls and had stayed at one of the gal's house when it was too late to drive home. 

Within another week she told me she was going to be moving closer to where she worked and would be moving in with the gal she had been partying with and staying with. 

In the mean time, she hadn't touched me with a ten foot pole in weeks and was like a completely different person around me. I put two and two together and put her feet to fire and pleaded with her to simply be honest,, but she denied everything but did say that our relationship was over and formally dumped me. 

I had had some doubts as to her orientation at times over the years, but now I knew for sure. That was circa early 90s and I saw her a couple years ago and she FINALLY admitted she was gay and that I was in fact the last guy she had been with. 

But that wasn't the only time something like that had happened. I had had a FWB/FB that I would get with periodically and she acted all hot and heavy for me, but deep down I always knew she was high risk and not GF/wife material. One day she got ahold of me and asked if I'd like to have a FMF threesome with her and a friend of hers from work. She said that this gal she had been hanging out with had been talking about pervy stuff and they each started talking about their FWBs and they decided they wanted to try a threeway with each other and asked if I'd be game. 

Well yeah duh!!!! LOL

The three of us got together for dinner one night so this other chick and I could meet and get to know each other and we all had a nice little pow wow and made arrangments for the big day. We got a nice hotel suite and when I got there, they were already in bed having a grand ol' time. I felt like the pizza delivery guy in all the old '80s porn movies LOL 

Anyway, within minutes I could tell that this other chick was completely in love with my FWB and could tell that FWB was really into her as well. 

We ended up having a 4-hr sexathon with every combination and permutation you can think and everyone walked with shakey knees and wicked grin on their face. 

A few weeks later, I hadn't heard from FWB at all so I gave her a call and asked if she wanted to get together and she told me that she and the other chick were now together and that she couldn't see me anymore. 

They are still together and married now that same-sex marriage has been legallized. 

So I have been dumped twice for other women. What does that make me. Does that make me some kind of lesbian trapped in a man's body or something????


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Then I slowly found out more about him. Like one time making out, he already had a hickey, so he told me his girlfriend did that. OK. Then on the heels of that, he mentions a wife......So then I didn't make a thing about it, but I think he and I both knew that there would be the last date. Wow.


Ugh..!



DownByTheRiver said:


> I didn't tell my mother about it at the time, but I was kind of dying to. So years later, I told her. She didn't have much to say. By then I was out on my own and she had *given up griping about the longhairs* and actually got better about it to some degree.


Sorry but... 

Within the scene, there were a few older guys I had rapport with. In particular, one I looked up to. If there was a type of 'crush' from me towards him, it was grounded in respect/admiration and wasn't flirtatious, physical or sexual. My mother had indicated to me that he might consider me more in that way and I brushed it off. I mean, he was 10 years older and had a long-term serious girlfriend. Yeah, until the night he was slightly buzzed, she wasn't around, and he told me that he'd break it off with her and I ought to go to their place the following day at this time as she'd be out, and he'd show and teach me everything there was to know (meaning sexually). I don't even know what or how I responded, as I was pretty much in shock. Our dynamic, as far as I was aware, had just been mutual respect without sexual interest. Needless to say, I didn't take him up on his offer and recognized that my mother was correct. Like you, I didn't tell her at the time. Actually, I don't think I ever did. I just side-stepped and wised-up.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> Ugh..!
> 
> 
> Sorry but...
> ...


Oh, no, you don't tell your mother when she's right! The whole point is to tell her if she was wrong years later. 😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> Here's something I've had happen twice so it makes me wonder if there is something about me I should be concerned with.
> When I was about 22-23 I met a gal at drunken barn dance/halloween costume party. I was never a big drinker and don't drink at all anymore, but I was hit'n it hard that night and somehow ended mashing face with this gal dressed as a court jester. At some point in the night, people were kind of pairing up and the lights got turned off. We were in the dark making out like we were gonna die young and although we never had actual PIV or what could be classified as sex, we did about everything two people could do fully dressed with roman hands and russian fingers.
> 
> We made out until the sky was starting to glow in the east and as it turned out, the reason the lights got turned off was everyone else had left. Anyway, despite having our tongues down each others throat most of the night, we did intermittantly have some deep conversations (for a couple of drunks) and decided we would get together again and legit date.
> ...


That possibly may be the only time bringing in a third party for a three-way actually cemented the couple's relationship. I wonder if it was because it made them realize they didn't want to be with men anymore.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Oh, no, you don't tell your mother when she's right! The whole point is to tell her if she was wrong years later. 😂


Slapping my own forehead. Got it. 😆


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> Slapping my own forehead. Got it. 😆


Poor parents. All they have to go on is their accumulated knowledge.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> That possibly may be the only time bringing in a third party for a three-way actually cemented the couple's relationship. I wonder if it was because it made them realize they didn't want to be with men anymore.


If you’re going to put it like that, it makes me look like I scared them away from the whole male race LOL.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> If you’re going to put it like that, it makes me look like I scared them away from the whole male race LOL.


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

This is what gets me about most parent's, they have noticed far more than we ever realized. I guess it just goes to show being a parent endows you with super skills and perception, and wanting to keep your kids safe and help them make the right decision even though at times it can be borderline manipulation. But as the great Will Smith said 'love makes you do crazy things'


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

redmarshall said:


> This is what gets me about most parent's, they have noticed far more than we ever realized. I guess it just goes to show being a parent endows you with super skills and perception, and wanting to keep your kids safe and help them make the right decision even though at times it can be borderline manipulation. But as the great Will Smith said 'love makes you do crazy things'


It's kind of funny and ironic that we try and stop our children from doing things that we have fond memories of from being a teenager 😂.


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> It's kind of funny and ironic that we try and stop our children from doing things that we have fond memories of from being a teenager 😂.


in my book that’s called evolution


----------

